# 2013 Velvet Buck



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome looking mount


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

what method did you use to preserve the velvet?


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Look good, congrats


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

4falls said:


> what method did you use to preserve the velvet?


Took it straight to the taxidermist and he then sent them off to have them freeze dried. Look the same today as the day I dropped them off.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

What a cool Buck!


----------



## chuckwagon526 (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks good. Love velvet bucks.


----------



## Creekbank (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice looking!!


----------



## Jesse_b_33 (May 12, 2020)

TRX32 said:


> Posted this in the Bowhunter Section as well, but wanted to post here for you guys to see as well.


This is what Dreams are mad of! Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpatel_2008 (Jan 25, 2018)

Stud, nicely done


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

Would love to kill a velvet, nice job!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

That’s cool


----------



## HolsteinW (Apr 8, 2021)

Great looking deer.


----------



## mhattenhauer01 (Nov 24, 2015)

Good looking mount!


----------



## Applsteel (Apr 18, 2021)

TRX32 said:


> Posted this in the Bowhunter Section as well, but wanted to post here for you guys to see as well.


Thats an awesome mount.


----------



## cnitro (Mar 12, 2018)

Great looking mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Very nice mount


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

TRX32 said:


> Took it straight to the taxidermist and he then sent them off to have them freeze dried. Look the same today as the day I dropped them off.


That's the absolute best way to preserve them.


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

super nice buck


----------



## Pipe&Ladder186 (Jun 24, 2021)

Wishlist deer is one in velvet, super awesome buck


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

What process was used to preserve the velvet. Great mount!


----------

